# We all think we're good until we try the "REAL" North Shore!



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I see a lot of guys on here riding North Shore style stunts. The stunts are maybe 5% of what makes north shore scary difficult in some areas.

I've been going up to Cypress and Seymour the last month or so. SCARY!

Log rides, rock drops, skinnies, and all that crap north shore is known for, is easy to do anywhere else. Add an infinite amount of rocks and roots the size of full logs to the extremely steep trails and you get a recipe for the nastiest terrain in the world!

I swear, some of the trails I've been riding lately drop at least 2000 feet in less than 1.5 miles. 


Before I started riding there, I thought I was top game. I could ride 4 inch wide skinnies and do farely decent sized drops like it's nothing. After riding up there, I'm realizing that I'm actually more of a novice by their standards.

Nothing is worse than having a group of Canadian DH chicks blow past you on a black diamond trail.

Visit the shore and prepare to be humbled! There's a reason the best freeriders in the world are born there. Hell, even Wade Simmons says the shore is way too technical. I agree. It's nearly impossible to think of what even 20 feet in front of you, it's all about living in the moment of where your front wheel is at.

If you're like me and getting tired of your local trails not being a challenge anymore, try the shore and feel like a NOOB all over again!


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

I definately planning to make it out there. I was born in B.C. but my parents moved out to Ontario when I was 3 and I've been raggin on them for it ever since. I do think I'll be totally humbled out there because one stunt has gotta be a lot easier to do when you can fully focus on it instead of trying to bunny hop over a log right before you ride the skinny.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dandurston said:


> I definately planning to make it out there. I was born in B.C. but my parents moved out to Ontario when I was 3 and I've been raggin on them for it ever since. I do think I'll be totally humbled out there because one stunt has gotta be a lot easier to do when you can fully focus on it instead of trying to bunny hop over a log right before you ride the skinny.


Just to give you an idea of some of the stuff out there. Most trails will be lucky to have more than 10 feet of smooth trail for each mile.

I've ridden a lot of places and none of them are even close to the level of steep and gnarly.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I agree the Shore is awesome. We ride there 1-2 times a year. Some of the blue square trails are crazy. Try the triple red diamond trails if you want to be schooled.

I love Gutsploder.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice write up and pictures.....I know i would walk some of that....I can't even balance on a curb


----------



## sin/p3 (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks Like Fun. :d


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

that looks really gnarly, but fun


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

This is what everyone talks like when they ride the first time. Here's a video of a guy trying the easy cross country trail for the first time.

Funny video of guy trying the "easy" trail!


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Man...... I really need to come ride that sh!t


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

SpawningGround said:


> Nothing is worse than having a group of Canadian DH chicks blow past you on a black diamond trail.


marcie shatula totally rips!!!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

wild cherry and the fith horseman are 2 of my favorite trails ever.
Cypress is the $hit.


----------



## beefmagic (Sep 17, 2005)

awesome pics. thanks. I've got to get up there. What are the trail conditions like there now? snow, muddy?

what trails do you recommend for a good introduction up there for a person riding a 6" travel bike (rfx)? 

for reference, I've ridden the xc trails at whistler, "river runs through it", etc.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Stick to blue square trails if you ride xc. Expresso is a nice intro to Shore XC.


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

We've just had 29 days of rain in January but it's starting to dry up nicely.
As suggested below start with Expresso and go from there.


beefmagic said:


> awesome pics. thanks. I've got to get up there. What are the trail conditions like there now? snow, muddy?
> 
> what trails do you recommend for a good introduction up there for a person riding a 6" travel bike (rfx)?
> 
> for reference, I've ridden the xc trails at whistler, "river runs through it", etc.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

zachdank said:


> wild cherry and the fith horseman are 2 of my favorite trails ever.
> Cypress is the $hit.


Let's try to coordinate a trip this summer.

John and I are looking at august.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Let's try to coordinate a trip this summer.
> 
> John and I are looking at august.


I'm down. I am going in june as well. We need to smuggle west coast in.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

zachdank said:


> I'm down. I am going in june as well. We need to smuggle west coast in.


I'm only going once and want to go later in the summer to reduce the chance of a rain repeat of last year. That sucked. I'll catch you on the second round.

I'm not sure I can fit mike in my downtube but we can try.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

That video is great, that some pretty tech sh!t for a "easy" XC trail.


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

That video was priceless....

I'm moving to Colorado this spring, so a trip up to BC is a definite, along with a pilgrimage to Mt. Tam.


----------



## Mega T (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow. If you were on the East Coast and planning a trip to BC this July, which option would you choose:

1. Stick with the 6-day freeride tour in Fernie, BC (Fernie, Nelson, Rossland, Red Mountain) that you already put a deposit on. Buy airline tix to Spokane for around $379 r/t, and drive two hours to Fernie. 

2. Cancel the trip and lose $50 deposit per person, buy tix to Seattle ($225), find a comparable week-long tour somewhere on the Shore. From how it looks on the map, this would be a comparable drive.

PS - ease of finding "nuggets" for the post-ride campfire sessions will be heavily considered...


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

What trail do you recommend I start out on? I'm a pretty aggresive rider riding a 2005 RM Switch with a Marz Z1 FR1. I'm comfortable doing drops up to 5 feet to flat and up to about 9 to tranny. I can ride skinnies decently...I can stay on a curb for quite a while before I fall. My weaknesses include dirt jumping and riding really fast. uhh...other stuff...I can bunny hop about 1.5 ft. I can do a bunny hop 180...short manuals...medium length wheelies etc. Overall I guess I'm probably a pretty average rider.

In a trail I'm looking for beautiful scenery...some skinnies but not really higher than my head in the air...a few decent drops, lots of technical manovering (I can trackstand and since it's winter in Ontario I ride in my basement around chairs etc) and hopefully some decent flow.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Pink Starfish, Oil Can, Ladies Only, Groovula, GMG..... heck they are all good. I could list them all.


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

I guess I just need to make it out there and ride them all. Is Cyprus the best place to start? I'll probably pedalling up the mtn. I almost had a 4 mth co-op job in Vancouver for the summer but I'd engaged and I'd get back only a week before the wedding and my fiance isn't stoked about that.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*North Shore aside*

All it takes for me is to get on the bike and ride with someone else. Puts everything in perspective. 5 years in the saddle and I'm humbled on every ride.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Mega T said:


> Wow. If you were on the East Coast and planning a trip to BC this July, which option would you choose:
> 
> 1. Stick with the 6-day freeride tour in Fernie, BC (Fernie, Nelson, Rossland, Red Mountain) that you already put a deposit on. Buy airline tix to Spokane for around $379 r/t, and drive two hours to Fernie.
> 
> ...


Take 2 weeks and do both.

I live close to Fernie and it is sweeeet. The guided tour your signed up for is awesome. Stick with the guided tour and do Whistler and the Shore later. They are both pretty equal.

It would almost be better to fly into Kalispell Montana, rent a car, ride Fernie, Panorama, Kicking Horse, Golden, Sun Peaks, Whistler, Shore, then back to Kalispell and fly out. You dont need a guide. How many days do you have? PM me and I can give you my #. Heck, buy the gas and Ill drive.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

dandurston said:


> I guess I just need to make it out there and ride them all. Is Cyprus the best place to start? I'll probably pedalling up the mtn. I almost had a 4 mth co-op job in Vancouver for the summer but I'd engaged and I'd get back only a week before the wedding and my fiance isn't stoked about that.


Fromme is good place to start. You ride up the gravel road and down the trails.

Seymour can be shuttled or you park at the top and ride down. Then one guy hitches a ride back up to the truck. We do it all the time. Someone will pick you up. It common to hitch rides up the mountain.

Cypress has lift access now.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Awesome post, I totally agree!

When I first ride whistler, I didn't really like it. Too crowded and too BMX-specific. (I like it much better now with garbonzo)

First trip to the shore though, I just fell in love. Just like a good technical XC descent with my bros, but 10x more difficult. The big hucks and super tall skinnies are there, but like you said just staying on the bike is the challenge there, even if you can ride skinnies and drops. Learning how to carry speed and not get taken out by wet roots and wheel-size holes... thats the shore.

I went to fromme about 8 times last summer, what a great feeling when things start to click. Last time I rode big smooth on my 5" trail bike, at that point I really felt how much fromme had done for my technical skills. 

Totally looking forward to riding the shore A LOT this year!


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

Robot Chicken said:


> This is what everyone talks like when they ride the first time. Here's a video of a guy trying the easy cross country trail for the first time.
> 
> Funny video of guy trying the "easy" trail!


Yup! That was me all the way the one and only day I ever tried riding the NS. Tried Ladies Only and made it about 300 yards before walking back to the top and taking something easier down. Totally demoralizing experience, saved only by a few days at Whistler afterward.

p.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I love Big Smooth. I have ridden it a few times and went around it a few times. It just depends on the day Im having.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Shou'da left his clipless at home.*


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

jealousy those trails look amazing, i use to have some northshore trail videos, god they are sick. crazy stufff those trails would be


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

FM said:


> I went to fromme about 8 times last summer, what a great feeling when things start to click. Last time I rode big smooth on my 5" trail bike, at that point I really felt how much fromme had done for my technical skills.
> 
> Totally looking forward to riding the shore A LOT this year!


FM, just to plant a seed.....Chad, Matt, JVP and crew are talking about hitting Fromme on Sunday. I seriously considered changing my flight outta town to Monday to make it happen, but no go for me this week. I'm jonesin' for the Shore!!! I know goat boy's got his fork back and could probably be talked into it......

Apparently, it's clear of snow up to the 6th switchback - so riding all of UOC and 7th secret should be a reality!!  If you're remotely interested, give me a shout and I'll put you in touch with that crew.

EB


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

those tracks look killer. that soil certainly beats our abundance of dust and rocks.


----------



## mx249 (Jun 24, 2005)

wow those are some really nice pics. that stuff looks soo sick


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> I'm only going once and want to go later in the summer to reduce the chance of a rain repeat of last year. That sucked. I'll catch you on the second round.
> 
> I'm not sure I can fit mike in my downtube but we can try.


Y'all need to stop in at Eugene, ride Falls City.. And Pow Wow wit us this time...


----------



## Big B (Nov 2, 2005)

Upper & Lower Crippler on Fromme. Hardest frigg'in trails I've ever ridden in my life. I got schooled on this trail by a 65 year old local.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Big B said:


> Upper & Lower Crippler on Fromme. Hardest frigg'in trails I've ever ridden in my life. I got schooled on this trail by a 65 year old local.


Big B,

Crippler rules!!!

Don't feel bad.....the truth is 90% of the guys on this forum would be schooled by that old dude. His name's Peter Morin  and he basically built Upper Oil Can into what it is today. Anyone that's ridden UOC can attest to fun factor of that trail.....hell, it may be my favorite trail anywhere. I just don't get sick of it.

That's right.....besides being a fantastic rider, he's also built mucho trail on the shore. Last time I was up there we were coming down espresso and he was armoring a section there and we helped him move a few big rocks into place. The guy's a legend up there, rides like a maniac and gives back to the sport with his passion for trailwork.

Cheers,
EBX


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

I met Peter Morin, that guy is crazy, especially since he rides with bullhorns or whatever they are called? 

Yeah, trails on the shore are G-narly.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

From west to east each mountain gets easier to ride.

Cypress is on the far left which you pass to whistler. It is the scariest, steepest, riskiest system of trails known to north shore and mankind. Even the canadians are afraid of this place.

Fromme is to the right of cypress. Combination of medium to scary and with more stunts thrown in.

Seymour is easier with way more stunts. Better place for begginers. CBC trail on the top is the dopest trail out there. One of the bridges takes several mintues to ride down it is so long.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

This rock here swallowed my front wheel the ffirst time through.

The shore is really scary when you ride a trail for the first time never knowing what hole is waiting around the corner to eat your wheel.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

if anyone from nor cal is serious about planning a trip out there and isnt gonna go the wimp way and fly hit me up.


----------



## hugeben (Jan 15, 2006)

i wish we had tracks like that in new zealand. I am building my own but its never going to be as good as those.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

i just shart myself


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*You were here?*

you bastidge, you never called! Scottt N rode Oilcan (upper) with me and absolutely aced it. Ladies' has no flow, so don't feel bad. Almost everyone can't ride 50% without serious swearing 

I remeber my 1st truip down Waterfall, after feeling like it would be no problem as I'm a Norshore trained fool. It was.

March 15th still might be doable, I've not given up yet.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## davet (Jan 12, 2004)

Mega T said:


> Wow. If you were on the East Coast and planning a trip to BC this July, which option would you choose:
> 
> 1. Stick with the 6-day freeride tour in Fernie, BC (Fernie, Nelson, Rossland, Red Mountain) that you already put a deposit on. Buy airline tix to Spokane for around $379 r/t, and drive two hours to Fernie.
> 
> ...


http://www.bushpilotbiking.com/home.html

Check out this guy for a BC Tour. Johnny Smoke was there in the beginning of it all and is the best one around to show you BC freeriding. His tours are top notch, and you never know which pro rider must just drop in for a ride. There isn't a trail around that he doesn't know intimately, and you just might get to experience some gems that aren't on the maps and very few know about. "Nuggets" shouldn't be a problem either, it's BC for christ's sakes.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

davet said:


> http://www.bushpilotbiking.com/home.html
> 
> Check out this guy for a BC Tour. Johnny Smoke was there in the beginning of it all and is the best one around to show you BC freeriding. His tours are top notch, and you never know which pro rider must just drop in for a ride. There isn't a trail around that he doesn't know intimately, and you just might get to experience some gems that aren't on the maps and very few know about. "Nuggets" shouldn't be a problem either, it's BC for christ's sakes.


$150 USA an ounce to be specific...

and they still feel like they're ripping you off.!!!!


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Melt said:


> if anyone from nor cal is serious about planning a trip out there and isnt gonna go the wimp way and fly hit me up.


I'm going to Whistler again this year, driving with my parents I think. I may be flying, I'm going for a week and then a week in Nelson. 

Oh yeah, and I live in Napa.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

JimC. said:


> you bastidge, you never called! Scottt N rode Oilcan (upper) with me and absolutely aced it. Ladies' has no flow, so don't feel bad. Almost everyone can't ride 50% without serious swearing
> 
> I remeber my 1st truip down Waterfall, after feeling like it would be no problem as I'm a Norshore trained fool. It was.
> 
> ...


My North Van/Squamish/Whizzlah trip was excellent in every way except one: I totally effed up logistical planning to meet and greet with other friends in the area. I spent a week there with Brian Cannon (silversurfer on mtbr) and we both pretty much completely forgot we both know other people besides each other.

No worries, I'll be going again. Possibly/probably this coming summer.

Good news about Ladies Only. I was very, very demoralized after that first 300 yards. And telling me ScottN aced a trail doesn't help much either -- he's a helluva rider!

Do keep working on the Fling dates!

p.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Ha ha!*



zachdank said:


> wild cherry and the fith horseman are 2 of my favorite trails ever.
> Cypress is the $hit.


Definitely agree - fun, fun trails.

Try riding those two trails with a foot or so of snow at about 8pm in January - that is freaken cool. Cypress rocks for the night rides, especially the snow night rides.

Cheers!


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Let's try to coordinate a trip this summer.
> 
> John and I are looking at august.


Let us know when you guys are going to head up - we'll make sure to do the full meal deal tour!


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

davet said:


> http://www.bushpilotbiking.com/home.html
> 
> Check out this guy for a BC Tour. Johnny Smoke was there in the beginning of it all and is the best one around to show you BC freeriding. His tours are top notch, and you never know which pro rider must just drop in for a ride. There isn't a trail around that he doesn't know intimately, and you just might get to experience some gems that aren't on the maps and very few know about. "Nuggets" shouldn't be a problem either, it's BC for christ's sakes.


Smoke definitely knows his way around and he can tailor a tour for anyone.

And, as ebxtreme said, the weather is absolutely awesome right now and the trails are in excellent shape - better than summer conditions because they're not too dry yet.


----------



## MTB1986 (Aug 13, 2005)

God those trails look crazy technical, I'll stick to the trails in NH for now.


----------



## MxFlyer43 (Mar 20, 2004)

hardcore newbie said:


> i just shart myself


was it a wet one?

Those pics make me hate Florida that much more...


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Been there done that*

my 1st night ride with you: GT LTS, clipless, and not enough battery time. Oh, and Vbrakes. 

Think it was Wild Cherry and Roach Hit, just before all the original stunts came down, with Chris Kallis (sp?)

For some reason I came out grinning, blood and mud notwithstanding.

Jim


----------



## Big B (Nov 2, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> Don't feel bad.....the truth is 90% of the guys on this forum would be schooled by that old dude. His name's Peter Morin  and he basically built Upper Oil Can into what it is today. Anyone that's ridden UOC can attest to fun factor of that trail.....hell, it may be my favorite trail anywhere. I just don't get sick of it.
> 
> That's right.....besides being a fantastic rider, he's also built mucho trail on the shore. Last time I was up there we were coming down espresso and he was armoring a section there and we helped him move a few big rocks into place. The guy's a legend up there, rides like a maniac and gives back to the sport with his passion for trailwork.


That's the guy. We ran into him on 7th Secret trying to bend a massive prybar straight that he found. After we helped with that, we spent 45 minutes or so laying down new wire mesh on the long log ride out of 7th Secret. After that he showed us the Crippler...and then we got schooled. I had an awsome time but I was exhausted trying to keep myself from launching over the bars on the Crippler. Gnar frigg'in steep!


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

*Heading up tomorrow.!!!!*

It's it all that and more!! I've rode Fromme and Seymour each a few times and tomorrow hope to hit Cypress for the first time. The thing that the Shore really teaches you is keeping up momentum through nasty stuff. Being from Washington, the terrain isn't a huge departure, it's the quality of the trails and care that goes into them. Sometimes you'll be so stoked by the quality that you'll fall on your face from not paying attention to the difficulty factor. EBX took me up there the first time and I almost shat myself. That is my favorite type of riding. Technical and gnarly with stunts thrown in. My palms are sweating just thinking about it. Oh boy!! I feel pretty blessed to have that place available as a day trip.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

JimC. said:


> my 1st night ride with you: GT LTS, clipless, and not enough battery time. Oh, and Vbrakes.
> 
> Think it was Wild Cherry and Roach Hit, just before all the original stunts came down, with Chris Kallis (sp?)
> 
> ...


Ya! Wow - what was that - 8 years ago or something? I guess that was a solid "JimC North Shore Hazing": your first ride on the shore as a recent Ontario transplant and we took you down Wild Cherry / Roach Hit as a night ride  I still remember that ride - it was definitely a classic!

Yup Kallis - He's now on the Island - simply awesome guy!

Noel


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

pics look nice i hope to be heading there this summer for some rides. if i have enough confidence after geting back into the saddle.... looks like im out for two to three months.....


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

All the pics are from http://www.gutsploder.com

Check out the website for pics and maps.


----------

